# openoffice auf 64bit Fehler <--ist das ein Bug? (Solved)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich openoffice auf einer 64bit Maschine baue endet der build Prozess mit:

```
/usr/bin/convert: error: `/usr/bin/.libs/convert' does not exist

This script is just a wrapper for convert.

See the libtool documentation for more information.

make: *** [stamp/artwork.install] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5390:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

```

Es fehlt wohl libtool? oder?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sat Jun 07, 2008 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html Punk 4.

Fall du den Link zum suchen nicht findest: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Kannst ihn dir auch Bookmarken, falls du nicht weißt wie: einfach suchen...

 :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689385-highlight-bin+convert+error+bin+libs+convert+exist.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690004-highlight-bin+convert+error+bin+libs+convert+exist.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689109-highlight-bin+convert+error+bin+libs+convert+exist.html

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html Punk 4.
> 
> Fall du den Link zum suchen nicht findest: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php
> 
> Kannst ihn dir auch Bookmarken, falls du nicht weißt wie: einfach suchen...
> ...

 

OK ......setze noch auf solved ...trotzdem Danke!

G.R.

----------

